# is there anyway around customs destroying/sending back samples of alice/emma/natural killer cell/ era test etc?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was going to have a sample taken to have all of the above tested/analysed/given treatment for if needed as I've had 3 good quality embryos failed to implant in the past? Was told they are not sending samples at the moment due to customs but I can't see it being resolved soon, I'm 43 so delays do not help.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Where do you need to send the samples? Usually the clinic performing the biopsy will also be analysing it in their own lab. So I wouldnr have thought biopsy samples need to be sent anywhere


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Have you tried contacting the clinic to ask how to go about sending a sample? x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

K jade said:


> Where do you need to send the samples? Usually the clinic performing the biopsy will also be analysing it in their own lab. So I wouldnr have thought biopsy samples need to be sent anywhere


 H


K jade said:


> Where do you need to send the samples? Usually the clinic performing the biopsy will also be analysing it in their own lab. So I wouldnr have thought biopsy samples need to be sent anywhere


Hi, The samples are sent to france for the natural killer test from liverpool women's hospital, I was informed last month that it is just samples from this test that could possibly be sent back/not analysed and patients have to send at their own risk/cost.I could have samlples for the other tests but ideally would have the sample taken for all the tests in one visit. If I do not have the natural killer test, I will not find out if this is a potential implantation problem. Do you know of a clinic that analyses their own samples in the uk and ideally performs the tests above emma/alice etc. What stage are you at at the moment not sure if I could help thanks.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amy76 said:


> Have you tried contacting the clinic to ask how to go about sending a sample? x


hi, liverpool hospital send the samples themselves to france but they are possible filling in information incorrectly ie correct customs numbers, there have been problems with customs since brexit, customs forms have to be filled in precisely and electronically or sometimes certain countries are just sending items back with no apparent reason.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

hopeful01 said:


> hi, liverpool hospital send the samples themselves to france but they are possible filling in information incorrectly ie correct customs numbers, there have been problems with customs since brexit, customs forms have to be filled in precisely and electronically or sometimes certain countries are just sending items back with no apparent reason.


It’s been a while ago now but I think I had testing done by Professor Quenby in Coventry, from what I remember she runs a clinic dealing with repeat implantation failure, it might be worth having a look online depending where you are based.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amy76 said:


> It’s been a while ago now but I think I had testing done by Professor Quenby in Coventry, from what I remember she runs a clinic dealing with repeat implantation failure, it might be worth having a look online depending where you are based.


hi, thanks i have found another private clinic in liverpool, it is going to cost more but the samples will be tested here so no problems with customs, people who are sending samples abroad are doing so at their own risk/it will cost them if their samples are sent back/blocked. Hope all is going well for you.


----------

